# 1ish Gallon (Potential) Shrimp Jar



## vincenz (Jan 29, 2012)

Welcome. Yes, that is actually called a banana plant. The scientific name is Nymphoides aquatica. 

To be honest, I wouldn't put jungle Val in there. It will get huge really fast and you won't have room for your shrimp. But it's up to you. 

Word of warning: this hobby is addictive. Watch out!


----------



## Wulfyn (Mar 20, 2012)

Maybe those tiny things are Diporeia? Which are tiny arthropods, I call them tiny shrimp because thats what they make me think of. My fish go after those everytime they spot them.


----------



## chondromalasia (Mar 7, 2012)

vincenz said:


> Welcome. Yes, that is actually called a banana plant. The scientific name is Nymphoides aquatica.
> 
> To be honest, I wouldn't put jungle Val in there. It will get huge really fast and you won't have room for your shrimp. But it's up to you.


Awesome. Fantastic.

Yeah I heard it takes over. But I've see a lot of shrimp bowls that have it, and they didn't seem worse for it. What would you recommend?


----------



## chondromalasia (Mar 7, 2012)

Wulfyn said:


> Maybe those tiny things are Diporeia? Which are tiny arthropods, I call them tiny shrimp because thats what they make me think of. My fish go after those everytime they spot them.


Their movement is arthropodic. I'm going to try isolating one tonight or tomorrow to see if I can get a better look. My microscope is 4 hours away. It may have to come to that.


----------



## chondromalasia (Mar 7, 2012)

Another question: I have city water. Is anything gained by running it through a Brita?


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Nice jar. It reminds me of a pickle jar shape.


----------



## vincenz (Jan 29, 2012)

chondromalasia said:


> Awesome. Fantastic.
> 
> Yeah I heard it takes over. But I've see a lot of shrimp bowls that have it, and they didn't seem worse for it. What would you recommend?


If you want some plant with height, I guess a val could work. Or you could try some stem plant like rotala, but you might need more light for that.



chondromalasia said:


> Another question: I have city water. Is anything gained by running it through a Brita?


A Brita is basically activated carbon, like the ones you may find in an aquarium filter. No harm running water through there before putting it in your jar. You should still get a dechlorinator/conditioner for the water if you're going to have livestock. Something like Seachem Prime. Things like these will get rid of the chlorine and chloramines that the filter can't.


----------



## chondromalasia (Mar 7, 2012)

GMYukonon24s said:


> Nice jar. It reminds me of a pickle jar shape.


Thanks I've literally had it for years and I've just wanted it for this purpose sooo bad but I was never 'settled' enough to do anything with it.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

Nice start. i suggest tying the Anubis to either a stone or a piece of wood and not have the rhizones in the soil. that certainly will kill it.

also i find that moss grows best when loose so you may want to separate it and put it in there for the shrimp to graze on. If you dont, it will grow and get all intertwined and sorta look ugly. GL!


----------



## chondromalasia (Mar 7, 2012)

acitydweller said:


> Nice start. i suggest tying the Anubis to either a stone or a piece of wood and not have the rhizones in the soil. that certainly will kill it.
> 
> also i find that moss grows best when loose so you may want to separate it and put it in there for the shrimp to graze on. If you dont, it will grow and get all intertwined and sorta look ugly. GL!


Having it in the soil will kill it? I was thinking about adding some driftwood to add visual depth. 

Adding shrimp is the next step, to keep the moss in check.


----------



## chondromalasia (Mar 7, 2012)

Followup question: What sort of shrimp would be best for this tank/for a beginner?


----------



## vincenz (Jan 29, 2012)

chondromalasia said:


> Followup question: What sort of shrimp would be best for this tank/for a beginner?


For sure, red cherry shrimp.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

chondromalasia said:


> Having it in the soil will kill it? I was thinking about adding some driftwood to add visual depth.
> 
> Adding shrimp is the next step, to keep the moss in check.


tying it down to driftwood will be fine. the roots are ok in the soil, just not the rhizome itself as it starts to yellow and get upset. 

Cherry shrimp are great starter shrimps because they are hardy and can endure the widest range of water parameters of any known shrimp.


----------

